# افضل كتاب عن التبريد والتكييف شرح بطريقة مبسطة جدا



## العراق نيو (6 يناير 2010)

افضل كتاب عن التبريد والتكييف شرح بطريقة مبسطة جدا 

هنـــــــــــــــــــــا الرابط .................... تحـــــــــــــــــــــياتــــــــــــــــــــــي


http://www.ziddu.com/download/468855...nents.pdf.html


----------



## العراق نيو (6 يناير 2010)

اماااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة الموضوع منقوووووووووووول من موقع الهندسة نت


----------



## syamand (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا ابن العراق العظيم 
علمائكم لهم بصمات في التكييف و التبريد و يوجد ترجمة لكتاب كوزلنك عراقية و كتب اخري مترجمة في الهندسة ياريت تلموا شملها و تضعوها على المنتدي 
و جزاكم الله خيرا وبرا و علما و بركة


----------



## العراق نيو (7 يناير 2010)

تحياتي الكو شكرا على المرور .... وان شاء الله نكون قد افدنا اخوتنا


----------



## nac8 (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياأبن أرض الحضارة


----------

